# Credit Crunch (the married version)



## mikep1979 (Feb 28, 2009)

A husband and his wife are shopping in tesco when the man picks up a crate of stella and sticks it in their trolley.
"what do you think your doing?" the wife asks
"they're on offer, 24 cans for ?10" the husband replies
"we cant afford it so put it back!" says the wife and they carry on shopping. A few isles later the wife picks up a ?20 jar of face cream and pops it into the trolley. "what on earth do you think your doing?" asks the husband.
"its my face cream. it makes me look beautiful" the wife replies
so the husband says "so does 24 cans of stella and they are half the blinking price!!"


----------



## bev (Feb 28, 2009)

HA HA HABev


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 28, 2009)

After all that beer he thinks he's Adonis. My imagination is not that good.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 28, 2009)

Love it Mike, keep 'em coming.

Tom H


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2016)

Brill


----------



## Carolg (Mar 8, 2016)

Like it


----------



## topcat123 (Mar 9, 2016)

good one


----------

